# Einziges wirkliches Gegenmittel gegen die Dialer



## ohne namen (25 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Leute, ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit einen alten Pentium 100 zum Router umfunktioniert. Seitdem greifen die Dialer bei mir ins leere. Es gibt keine ISDN-Karte mehr in meinem Computer, auf den sich irgendein Dialer aufsetzen koennte. Gestern habe ich einen im Task-Manager meines Rechners entdeckt. Nach einigem Suchen habe ich herausgefunden, wo er gestartet wurde, in der Registry. Das findet so schnell kein unerfahrener User. Wer Interesse an einer wirklich sicheren Loesung hat, sollte sich mal die Seite http://www.fli4l.de ansehen. Keiner Aufwand, aber fuer immer Ruhe, jedenfalls vor Dialern.


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2001)

Das ist sicher eine (wenn nicht die beste) Lösung. Allerdings hat nicht jeder einen Rechner übrig...

Und wenn man viel mit dem Notebook unterwegs ist, so ist das auch etwas schwer umzusetzen.

<font size=-1>[ Diese Nachricht wurde ge&auml;ndert von: Heiko am 2001-12-26 16:53 ]</font>


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2002)

oder man kauft Software wie z.B.  ConWat 2.0 (das wohl derzeit beste Anti-Dialer-Programm)

[Admin: Link gelöscht]


----------



## Heiko (25 Januar 2002)

Erkläre mir bitte, warum das Tool, das am unseriösesten von allen beworben wird, das "beste" sein soll.

Wenn Du mich mit Argumenten überzeugen kannst, werde ich den Link wieder reinsetzen.


----------

